# Help with lightning



## smellsfishy90 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello,

I am currently buying the gear needed for my first saltwater aquarium *w3
Alot of it has been pretty straight forward as I have had alot of help from friends and reading material.

I am going to be starting a FOWLR tank for maybe the first 6 months to a year as I feel it will benefit me from getting the experience before introducing corals. 

I understand I can just go for basic T5 lights or pretty much alot of lights that are on the market for a FOWLR. But in the future I am going to want to keep corals so am looking to buy the correct suitable lightning now so I do not have to purchase another set of lights.

My budget is £250 absolute maximum. 

Tank size is 40" x 18" x 24" (L x D x H), custom built if you was wondering about the strange dimensions.

I have found some lights for £240 and was wondering what your guys opinions were on them...

Here they are:

I am not able to post links as I only have 1 post  so type this into ebay.co.uk
LT SL-A008-90 Professional LED Marine Aquarium Light Unit Reef Fish Tank 3ft 4ft 


I would be grateful if you could give me a few options of different lights (but I typically only want LEDs) that will suit my aquarium. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## anise (Jun 19, 2015)

I think it is a little Heavy,I have a light ,it is better than yous.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

If you have not bought yet, consider just waiting. Spend your money on fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

User hasn't been on since the day after this post.


----------

